

Javascript Study Guides - nthitz
http://shiflett.org/blog/2012/apr/javascript-study-guide

======
padolsey
At a glance, the only suggestion I disagree with is PHPjs
(<http://phpjs.org/>).

Many of its functions are badly implemented.

Examples:

<http://phpjs.org/functions/array_fill:314> (doesn't even return an Array
type)

<http://phpjs.org/functions/array_unshift:347> (using `arguments[n]` instead
of the arg name)

<http://phpjs.org/functions/call_user_func:363> (unnecessary and broken usage
of eval)

Also: it's essentially porting a bad API to a language where much of it isn't
needed. (e.g. array_push).

It's best to avoid PHPjs if you're looking to learn JS IMHO.

